# Happy to say I now own a Sig!!!



## jasonslc (Dec 5, 2007)

I have been looking at Sig’s for a long time now and finally got the perfect one for me. It’s a P226 W. Germany with 5 15 round mags. It looks to be in great condition and I just love it. This is one of those items I am just so happy to own. Anyway, thanks to all for the info and shared personal experiences that you’ve had with your 226’s. It was very helpful to me in finding the right gun!

BTW- It was $575.00


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I assume you bought it used? Seems like a good deal to me. Good condition?

9mm? 

I know you will love it.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm glad you like it. As a new SigSauer owner myself, I know how you feel. Also, as many others have posted within this forum, once you get one, you'll want another. Recently I've been eyeballing a new  P220 Elite , but my wife says I can't justify the purchase and I do have to agree with her. Maybe a  S&W M&P45 could be in my future someday, we'll see....

Enjoy your new Sig!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like you got one heck of a deal on that Sig. From everything I read on them they are one very good pistol and the people who have them are happy. Good luck with yours.


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

welcome to the club! my carry piece is a sig and i love it. 

congrats!!


----------



## jasonslc (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Well, I dont get to play with my new gun until after Christmas... ;( yup, my wife said she had been looking to get me one of these W. Germany Sig's but hadnt yet so into wrapping paper and under the tree it went. I dont mind, it will make Christmas morning very fun!!!


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

choosing a sig is always a wise choice.have a merry Christmas.


----------

